# Chapman stick



## Metal Ken (Sep 25, 2005)

So i just got approved for a 2000$ credit line. 
So i'm gonna either do 1 of 2 things:
Order a chapman stick direct from the company... or scour ebay for one for the right price. 
I'm psyched now. I've been jonesing for this since like, april ... lol. 
\m/


----------



## Leon (Sep 25, 2005)

if you ordered one, what options are available to you?


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 25, 2005)

http://www.stick.com/instruments/stick/options/
I'd get one made of compressed bamboo, otherwise the standard setup.

They also sell used sticks, too, that have been refurbished, those start at 1k$. So i am thinking about that too.. .


----------



## XEN (Sep 26, 2005)

Dude, are you going for the NS/Stick? I would love to get my hands on one of those. Here's a good reference site for it: http://www.nsstickist.com/ 
If you go for the used ones directly from Stick, get on the list as soon as possible. I've heard it can be as long a wait as for a new instrument.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 26, 2005)

If i order a new one , it'd be 8-9 months. 
I want a regular 10 string stick. i'm waiting for a response from them about the used instruments...


----------



## Naren (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. That's amazing. I've never even heard about that kind of stuff before. An instrument played completely by tapping. I watched the videos on that site. Just beautiful. It sounds like 2-3 instruments playing at the same time... I want one too...


----------



## Shawn (Sep 26, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> So i just got approved for a 2000$ credit line.
> So i'm gonna either do 1 of 2 things:
> Order a chapman stick direct from the company... or scour ebay for one for the right price.
> I'm psyched now. I've been jonesing for this since like, april ... lol.
> \m/


Awesome! Yeah, might as well see if you can get one cheap on e bay, if not, a NEW one would be cool.


----------



## Papa Shank (Sep 26, 2005)

I've not been able to find them on the 'Bay lately 

It would be cool to own one but I'm not sure how much time I'd put into learning it properly


----------



## TheReal7 (Sep 26, 2005)

Just curious...have you ever played one?


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 26, 2005)

Naren said:


> Wow. That's amazing. I've never even heard about that kind of stuff before. An instrument played completely by tapping. I watched the videos on that site. Just beautiful. It sounds like 2-3 instruments playing at the same time... I want one too...



Thats pretty much what happened to me... i was trying to play some polyphonic pieces on guitar and it just wasnt workign and a guy i used to work with was like "Dude, why dont you try a stick?" So i've been interested ever since... 

I actually at one point got a part of Bach's Prelude #2 in C Minor from Well tempered clavier up to speed on guitar, 2 hand tapping style. but the main issue was that i had to keep hitting the treble notes harder that the bass notes, so it got to be a bit tedious and it was impossible to play distorted. I am currently working on learning Chris Broderick's version of Rondo Ala Turca, 2 hand style. So hopefully i'll be able to transfer those over to stick pretty easily. 
I havent actually played one, but the concept is very exciting


----------



## Naren (Sep 26, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> Thats pretty much what happened to me... i was trying to play some polyphonic pieces on guitar and it just wasnt workign and a guy i used to work with was like "Dude, why dont you try a stick?" So i've been interested ever since...
> 
> I actually at one point got a part of Bach's Prelude #2 in C Minor from Well tempered clavier up to speed on guitar, 2 hand tapping style. but the main issue was that i had to keep hitting the treble notes harder that the bass notes, so it got to be a bit tedious and it was impossible to play distorted. I am currently working on learning Chris Broderick's version of Rondo Ala Turca, 2 hand style. So hopefully i'll be able to transfer those over to stick pretty easily.
> I havent actually played one, but the concept is very exciting



The fingertapping on that stick seems VERY easy (as in making the notes ring out. I don't mean necessarily the technique itself). And I like the idea. I can say the stick doesn't look very cool, but it sounds awesome and the idea is ingenious. Perfect for classical (as well as many other styles of music, but classical seems like the style that the stick fits best with. Kinda like a piano.)


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 26, 2005)

thats essentially the idea, that you can get sound out with barely any effort.. i actually do like the look of it... the new ones essentially look the same but have a few streamlined features...


----------



## Naren (Sep 26, 2005)

I'd like one, but I wouldn't even think of spending that kind of money on an instrument I've never even played before. Even when I bought my mandolin, I had played a mandolin and several other Irish and Italian ethnic instruments at my uncle's house. But I didn't pay that much for it either.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 26, 2005)

well, the thing is, since im buying a used one, i can probably sell it for what i got, or close, so i dont see it as a big risk, if i happen not to gel with it (god forbid).


----------



## Papa Shank (Sep 27, 2005)

looking at the kind of price they outline their used ones I might see about one, out of interest what one are you looking at?


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 27, 2005)

If I recall, Blue Man Group likes to use a bow on their Sticks.


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 27, 2005)

JimmyTheSaint said:


> If you're interested in tapping a more versatile instrument, you should try a Warr and compare to the Stick. I've owned 2 Sticks and a Warr Artist 10 ( http://www.warrguitars.com/artist.html ). I prefer the Warr for several reasons, but the most prominent is that you can pluck and strum the Warr as well as tap it.
> 
> I should add that I know from experience that there's no reason to prefer a new Stick or Warr over a used one. They're both pretty safe buys on eBay, where you can save a little money and a lot of time.


You can pluck and strum a Stick too if you want to. Hell, you can pluck and strum a piano if you _really_ want to lol


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 27, 2005)

JimmyTheSaint said:


> If you're interested in tapping a more versatile instrument, you should try a Warr and compare to the Stick. I've owned 2 Sticks and a Warr Artist 10 ( http://www.warrguitars.com/artist.html ). I prefer the Warr for several reasons, but the most prominent is that you can pluck and strum the Warr as well as tap it.
> 
> I should add that I know from experience that there's no reason to prefer a new Stick or Warr over a used one. They're both pretty safe buys on eBay, where you can save a little money and a lot of time.


I cant stand the Warr design. Its just overkill. Its trying to be a guitar and a stick. i just want a stick. Warr guitars dont seem practical to me.


----------



## Drew (Sep 27, 2005)

HB'er, any interest in the bass-like stick? doesn't go quite as high, but goes a LOT lower.... 

Also, you're into Gordian Knot as well, right? That live version of "Grace" on emergent is beyond gorgeous. I want an Echoplex in the worst way.

(well, not enough to throw one on the credit cart, I hate being in debt, lol. but still...)

-D


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 27, 2005)

well, hell, the regular stick has the lowest string tuned to the C that'd be on the first fret on the B of a 5 string bass, i think thats plenty low enough... They have an alto stick that goes from the Low B on guitar up to a High G ... its pretty cool.. 
I just want the regular straight up vanilla stick lol 
And sean malone is a god \m/


----------



## Drew (Sep 27, 2005)

Yes he is. \m/

Yeah, I guess that's low enough for most of us, myself included... lol


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 27, 2005)

Ive heard of some people tuning their lowest string to the lowest key on a concert grand (A Minor 3rd below aforementioned Bass C)... apparently the standard one does it fine. AFter all, it is a 36" scale isntrument


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 29, 2005)

Alright..well. I Got ousted on the one on ebay.. so i called up Stick Enterprises. Looks like i'm gonna get one.. around next august..lol 
But it'll be Bamboo! \m/


----------



## XEN (Sep 30, 2005)

Sweet man! I know you'll love it.


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 30, 2005)

JimmyTheSaint said:


> What did you think of the sonic qualities and playability of the Stick when you plucked and strummed it as compared to the Warr when you plucked and strummed it?


I've never played either of them (or seen them in person) but I'd assume it'd sound about the same.

I know Blue Man Group likes to use a cello bow on theirs (don't know if I already mentioned that in this thread) so anything's possible really.


----------



## JacksonShred (Oct 3, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> You can pluck and strum a Stick too if you want to. Hell, you can pluck and strum a piano if you _really_ want to lol



i've seen concert pianists strum their pianos before ! Classical piano players are fucking CRAZY.


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 3, 2005)

JacksonShred said:


> i've seen concert pianists strum their pianos before ! Classical piano players are fucking CRAZY.


Correction: modern pianists are crazy, classical pianists play music from the 17th century 

I love that stuff though. Mozart bores the hell out of me, but minimalist repetitions of patterns (think Steve Reich) fascinates the hell out of me


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 3, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> Correction: modern pianists are crazy, classical pianists play music from the 17th century


Damn, Two Hands, they need to get a music _history_ class going at that music school you go to!  The classical period doesn't start until the late 18th century, and doesn't really hit its stride until the 19th! During the 1700's was the Baroque (think Bach or Vivaldi) and prior to that, the 17th century, was the Renaissance period.

I only said all that 'cause you said Mozart bores you. Blaspehemy!


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 3, 2005)

Mozart is pretty decent. no bach, though ;p


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 4, 2005)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Damn, Two Hands, they need to get a music _history_ class going at that music school you go to!  The classical period doesn't start until the late 18th century, and doesn't really hit its stride until the 19th! During the 1700's was the Baroque (think Bach or Vivaldi) and prior to that, the 17th century, was the Renaissance period.
> 
> I only said all that 'cause you said Mozart bores you. Blaspehemy!


Yeah, I figured I had my numbers wrong but hoped no one would call me on it (I should know better than that ). 

Yeah, I'll say _most_ Mozart bores me. There's definitely some of his works that I enjoy. But, for how strange and out of place it was in it's own time, it's all a little too "normal" for me


----------



## Vince (Oct 5, 2005)

Mozart > everyone


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 5, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> Mozart > everyone


Eh... hard to say that about the emotional intensity and passion of Beethoven, or the precision and brilliance of Bach. I think those 3 are the triumvirate of classical music. Bach, Mozart, Beethoven. But, that's my opinion.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 6, 2005)

Bach is god, thats all there is to it. Beethoven & Mozart are awesome, but neither of them revelled in the fugue as did bach. God damn, fugues rule.


----------



## Drew (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm not a massivbe Mozart fan, actually... A lot of his music was very, well, _pretty._ Bach, meanwhile, had this almost mechanical precision to his work that just asounds me - I still don't thinjk anyone's topped him in terms of being able to spin variations on a theme. Beethoven, meanwhile, is absolutely thunderous. My dad's always said if the guy was a contemporary musician, he'd be a guitarist, and I kinda see that. His music's much darker than Mozart's, and I love that about him. 

-D


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 7, 2005)

Drew said:


> I'm not a massivbe Mozart fan, actually... A lot of his music was very, well, _pretty._ Bach, meanwhile, had this almost mechanical precision to his work that just asounds me - I still don't thinjk anyone's topped him in terms of being able to spin variations on a theme. Beethoven, meanwhile, is absolutely thunderous. My dad's always said if the guy was a contemporary musician, he'd be a guitarist, and I kinda see that. His music's much darker than Mozart's, and I love that about him.
> 
> -D


Yeah, Bach and Beethoven I really like, and some of Mozarts stuff, but overall I get bored after too much of it.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 11, 2005)

So it turns out i WILL be getting one soon, due to the original high bidder backing out on ebay \m/
Should be here next week.


----------



## Drew (Oct 11, 2005)

hell yeah, bro!


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 19, 2005)

Alright, i got my stick today \m/ I HAVE THE MOST STRINGS NOW~!!    

This is a crazy ass instrument. lol. Its gonna take some work.. its tuned stick standard right now, which is 
1st string - D (3rd fret on high B)
2nd string - A (2nd fret G string)
3rd string - E (2nd fret D string)
4th string - B (2nd fret A string)
5th string - F#(2nd fret E String)
6th String - C(1st fret, Low B stirng on 5 string bass)
7th string - G (3rd fret, Low E on Bass)
8th string - D (Open 3rd string on Bass)
9th string - A (Open A string on guitar)
10th string - E (same as 3rd string).


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2005)

Ahem..

/me waits for pics


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 19, 2005)

Tonight ;p


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2005)

It's 8:30!

/me taps his foot

/me begins to flex


----------



## Drew (Oct 19, 2005)

fuckin awesome, dude. 

Now, quick, before Chris kills someone.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 19, 2005)

Alright, got some. these are from the auction. They are pretty good. i dont have access to a camera right now, but i'll get some in Detail ones by the weekend so chris doesnt start flinging poo at me.


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2005)

YOU SELLOUT BITCH! 

Fucking cool as hell dude. How's it play?


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 20, 2005)

Its crazy. the string tension is very light, yet all the notes intonate perfectly up to the 24th fret. having the bass section in 5ths is badass \m/


----------



## Naren (Oct 20, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> Alright, got some. these are from the auction. They are pretty good. i dont have access to a camera right now, but i'll get some in Detail ones by the weekend so chris doesnt start flinging poo at me.



Looks kinda hard to play (mainly because of how thick that neck is and how many strings you gotta deal with). Of course, I'll never know until I try... and I really really wanna try..... You're a lucky dude, HateBreeder.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 20, 2005)

All the strings arent too bad at all, cause i think of them as 2 groups of 5 as opposed to 1 group of 10.. The melody side is just like a guitar with a capo at the second fret. 
Thanks tho \m/


Edit: The coolest aspect i think, construction wise is the electronics. The only electronics are housed in the pickup cavity, and if you need to do anything, it slides right out,and you can actually leave the strings in tune as it slides right under them, and you can pop it open, do whatever, or even put the newer style pickups in there, and just slide them back in. \m/


----------



## Leon (Oct 20, 2005)

how often would you be chaning the pickups though?

[warr guitars site]
holy shitballs.





[/warr guitars site]


----------



## noodles (Oct 20, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> Alright, got some. these are from the auction. They are pretty good. i dont have access to a camera right now, but i'll get some in Detail ones by the weekend so chris doesnt start flinging poo at me.



I proclaim this true and supreme. *flexes*

Seriously cool. How well can you play it? Is it a big learning curve?


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 21, 2005)

I cant play it very well yet. the hardest part is getting my hands to move independantly. A pianist wouldnt have a problem with it, lol. 

Leon - I Dont like the warr guitars. They just make a guitar with more pickups and extra strings. The stick is totally different, the strings have very little tension and allow a lot of freedom. It looks like warr just makes a bigger guitar with more pickups and outputs. :/

Here's some pics for chris. I tried to take a good picture of the action- but its kinda hard. Its lower than any guitar action i've played.. no buzz either.


----------



## Leon (Oct 21, 2005)

yeah, the warr guitars just seem silly, hence the image i linked 

seeing those pictures you posted just now made me think of this one particular japanese instrument, the koto.
http://www.topics-mag.com/edition5/koto1.htm

i've tried playing that Peanuts theme on bass before, with the two handed independent technique, and i'm FAR from pulling it off


----------



## forelander (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice stuff.

Leon I know this is horribly off topic but I was wondering if you had a link or could PM me with an explanation of your sig - my calculator's telling me that anything raised to the power of i is undefined.


----------



## Naren (Oct 23, 2005)

The koto is basically like a harp that you lay on the floor (or your lap). You can change the pitch by bending the strings, but you can also use both hands to pluck the strings... it might look a liiiiiittle bit like a warr or a chapman stick, but it is nothing like either. you don't fret anything and aren't supposed to get your hand around it.... i understand your comparison though, Leon.

What I want is a Shamisen (3-stringed fretless traditional Japanese instrument with silk strings)


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 23, 2005)

Alright, after much practice, i'm starting to get my hands to be able to sync up a little bit. I've arranged my own version of the first bit of Hall Of the Mountain King to practice...
Here's the ptab for it. (I've adjusted the tunings to match the stick in Ptab.)

Ive been practicing roughly 2 hrs a day with this thing since friday, and i havent played guitar since friday either..heh.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey Sean Malone pplays a Stick...just thought I'd throw that in...hey congrats HB on such a task


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 23, 2005)

Sean Malone is awesome \m/ 
His work in Cynic, as you know is insane. He also plays stick on a short spiral architect track.
Thanks, BTW.


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 23, 2005)

the stick is crazy


----------



## jski7 (Oct 23, 2005)

Ummm .... congrats dude . If (when) we get together , I'll just stick to whoring your XL . I don't even want to attempt the Stick . Actually , I used to mess around with the two-handed stuff alot , so it may be neat to try .


----------



## jim777 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, that is awesome! I used to think about getting one to try and do Stanley Jordan tunes on, but I had 4 kids instead. Can you have that in your house and not have it be your main instrument? How does it sound plugged in? Tubes or SS? If you just start banging out fast notes with both hands and a thick chorus do you pass out from sensory overload? 
Damn, it is cool! Congrats on getting it! Like I needed something else to gas on!


----------



## feedoscillate (Oct 26, 2005)

I've been drooling over sticks for a while, i'm super jealous  

I didn't realize how long a wait it is for a new one, or even used for that matter. I've been working on designs for a tapping/strumming instrument and I think I could build my own in a shorter time frame than waiting on a new stick.

Congrats on the great score 

BTW, I noticed nobody's mentioned that a new Warr costs about twice as much as a new stick, and the Warr guitars don't even have those awesome stainless steel fret rails.


----------



## jim777 (Oct 26, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> I cant play it very well yet. the hardest part is getting my hands to move independantly. A pianist wouldnt have a problem with it, lol.
> 
> Leon - I Dont like the warr guitars. They just make a guitar with more pickups and extra strings. The stick is totally different, the strings have very little tension and allow a lot of freedom. It looks like warr just makes a bigger guitar with more pickups and outputs. :/
> 
> Here's some pics for chris. I tried to take a good picture of the action- but its kinda hard. Its lower than any guitar action i've played.. no buzz either.



I think I need one of these. The little vids on the Chapman site will throw some SERIOUS gas your way. Does anyone know of any vids on the Internet of people playing these solo? Not the little 45 second demo type things, but maybe a whole song?


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 27, 2005)

jim777 said:


> I think I need one of these. The little vids on the Chapman site will throw some SERIOUS gas your way. Does anyone know of any vids on the Internet of people playing these solo? Not the little 45 second demo type things, but maybe a whole song?


They do. Thats part of the reason i had to get one lol

i havent been able to find anything seriously interesting online. There's a musicvideo type thing with Emmet playing a mahavishnu piece but its like a biopic with like his life story and stuff while he's playing.


----------



## jim777 (Oct 27, 2005)

I've been looking, I've been pricing ;-) There's one on gbase for 1300 right now. Like you, like all of us here, I'm a musician for life; it's dyed in the wool. I can put 10 years or even 30 towards mastering something new, especially if its this cool! It's difficult not to think about the possibilities it opens up.

How are you getting on with it, and what kind of amp are you playing it through?

I found two 10 meg-ish bits on Greh Howard's site, at http://www.greghoward.com/sights/films/
the first is his band doing a jazz instrumental, the second I haven't heard yet.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 29, 2005)

i paid 1100$ for mine. I'd suggest taking up the 1300$ one. On ebay, people are bidding them up to 14-1700$. Even if its the cheapest model. And the new ones base start at 1900$. 
I'm just playing through my guitar amps, it works fine. I put the bass side through my GTX and the treble side through my MicroCube, and it works great. Not the best set up, but good enough for my needs. 
I'll check out the vids right now.


----------



## jim777 (Nov 1, 2005)

Dig it!!!   
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7362359981&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 1, 2005)

Lucky bastard! Trade ya? ;p


----------



## jim777 (Nov 1, 2005)

This was awesome, my best eBay score ever! lol Here's what happened, I bid a grand, and the current bid went to 800, Reserve Met. My jaw almost hit my desk, 800 hit the reserve? So, this morning I email the guy and ask (playing dumb, it comes natural  ), "What's the reserve on that Stick?". He writes back a few minutes later "You've hit the reserve at 800, so I guess you just need to wait now". I email him with instructions on how to close early to sell to the highest bidder (being polite you know, so he doesn't have to go looking for them himself!) and tell him I'll give him a grand if he'll close the auction to sell to me. He agrees!?, and as we're getting the details down to do this someone else bids a grand on it! So, I get it for a grand, and there are two bidders, but I got my bid in first!
The other guy who bid a grand is likely going to think it got backdoored for closer to it's new price (2656 with the case and cable), but I was laughing while it was happening


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 1, 2005)

thats kinda what happened with mine. some dude bid it up to like 1400$ but couldnt pay. my max bid was 1100$. the dude mails me and he's like "Do it for a thousand?" "i was like "I'll send you 1100$, you ship it as fast as you can with that". 

looks like we both lucked out. Too bad you live in south jersey, or i'd say we should jam sometime lol


----------



## jim777 (Nov 1, 2005)

I was worried I was going to get outbid while the seller was closing the auction, and someone else would be thinking, "What the fuck just happened?"!  
Is there a spot on the Stick website to date your Stick from the serial number? This one has the highest number I've seen. And we should jam sometime, definitely! I just need to learn to play it first


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 1, 2005)

Actually polycarbonate ones are from the 80s
There's not a spot on the site, but if you give them a phone call and tell them your stick number, they can dig out the record and tell you all about it.


----------



## jim777 (Nov 1, 2005)

It says on Sticklist.com that he kept the serial numbers from '74 to '89, and then started over again at 101 in '89! What's with that?! 
I can't wait to get it, it's shipping tomorrow from Boston. Maybe Saturday.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 1, 2005)

The significantly changed the type of construction at that time, i think, with adjustable bridges, etc. i THINK that was it. i have #768 from the first run (1981 model).


----------



## jim777 (Nov 2, 2005)

I've had a couple of emails telling me to beware of that Stick, something's not right, it looks fishy, etc. I wonder how many "I'd have paid more" emails the seller has gotten?
Have you ordered any of the books on playing it, or new strings or anything? I'm going to call today and order strings at least, see what I can find out about mine.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 2, 2005)

Mine came with a couple of books. One however is useless to me considering i have interest in using baritone melody tuning lol. The other one is the original book by Emmett. I havent ordered strings yet, as mine also came with those lol. 
If its really that fishy, talk to the guy on the phone. just be like 'it'd be easier to discuss this on the phone" And ask for a phone number.


----------



## jim777 (Nov 2, 2005)

I think people are pissed it went low, so they assume it must be crooked. You're not tuning the bass in 5ths?


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 5, 2005)

Well, i do. i tune it standard (Bass in 5ths, up from C1 and from F#2 up in 4ths). 
The baritone melody book is designed for players who tune bass in 5ths and the melody side up in 4ths from B1 up (Like the bottom 5 strings of a 7 string). Since i only use standard tuning that book messes with me when i try to use it lol


----------



## jim777 (Nov 5, 2005)

Mine was supposed to arrive today, but didn't. I also found out mine was made in April '89 when I called and ordered strings. I wish it had arrived today when I had a few days to goof on it before the work week started.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 9, 2005)

Any word on it yet? How is it?


----------



## jim777 (Nov 9, 2005)

STILL NO STICK! The freakin' strings I ordered on Thursday arrived Monday, but still no Stick! It was sent priority last Wednesday, so it should have been here already. The seller still responds to emails, so I'm sure he actually sent it, but it damn well better show up in one piece and soon.


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2005)

I hope he sent you a tracking number bro.


----------



## Drew (Nov 9, 2005)

Dude, I wish I'd seen this earlier - I'd have offered to pick it up in person for you, partly out of general human goodness, and partly for n afternoon to screw around on it... 

Let me know if/when it arrives. If not, if you can give me an address, maybe a few buddies of mine and I can, um, seek alternate collateral for you...


----------



## jim777 (Nov 9, 2005)

I don't know if he got a delivery confirmation on it, that's a whole 45 cents extra so he might not have. He insured it, and sent it through the Post Office priority mail. That's usually 3 business days on the outside. Mailing to Jersey from Boston on a Wednesday morning should have had me the box on Friday, I'm thinking.


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2005)

He doesn't need delivery confirmation for a tracking number though, that'll be on his reciept.


----------



## jim777 (Nov 9, 2005)

He didn't send it priority mail. I'm surprised, it's usually cheaper to go priority than 1st class when you get over 10 pounds. I don't know what the hell he did. I have the insurance number, and he said he'd scan his receipt and email me the pdf. I guess I'll just have to wait until it shows up.


----------



## jim777 (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm working from home today and it just arrived. It looks intimidating! Pics up a little later.


----------



## Drew (Nov 14, 2005)

Ok, good to know it arrived. 

Can't wait to see/hear it!


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 14, 2005)

Nice. Cant wait to see/hear it. 
I hope you have as much fun with it as i do.


----------



## jim777 (Nov 14, 2005)

Here's a quick shot (I'm supposed to be workin  ) to give everyone an idea of how big these things are:


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 14, 2005)

awesome.
Yeah, you gotta remember, the scale length on these things are 34".


----------



## jim777 (Nov 26, 2005)

I've gotten nowhere with this thing, except to realize how cool an instrument the piano is  Mine may end up right back in the eBay pool.


----------



## darren (Nov 26, 2005)

jim777 said:


> I can put 10 years or even 30 towards mastering something new, especially if its this cool!




If you're thinking of getting rid of it, i hope you offer it up on here first!


----------



## jim777 (Nov 26, 2005)

I got it for less than they generally get on eBay, but I'd consider trading it for a UV777BK or a 7VWH. Actually, I'd trade it straight up for a 7VWH pretty quickly, I think. I have gotten better on the piano since I've gotten it


----------

